
Netduino Contest: Build Connected Things Using C# and .NET - kariung
https://www.hackster.io/contests/netduino
======
kariung
Calling all .NET and C# Developers! Wilderness Labs is partnering with
Hackster.io to challenge you to jumpstart the hardware revolution! Join us and
register for the Netduino contest at
[https://www.hackster.io/contests/netduino](https://www.hackster.io/contests/netduino).
You can earn a free Netduino for your project and/or win the ultimate hack kit
award! Learn more: bit.ly/2JPS97i.

